# Video auseinandernehmen und zusammenfügen



## Runtime (19. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute,
der Titel erkärt eigentlich schon alles. Trotzdem:
Wie kann ich die Bilder eines Videos bekommen, oder ein Video aus Bildern zusammenfügen?


----------



## slawaweis (19. Jun 2010)

am schnellsten und effektivsten geht es mit der ffmpeg.exe oder der entsprechenden Binäry für eine andere Plattform. Kann man z.B. hier finden:

ffmpeg - Video software and downloads - VideoHelp.com

FFmpeg wird über die Kommandozeile aufgerufen oder eben über Runtime in Java. Kann man aber auch komplett über Ant steuern. Hier eine Kurzanleitung mit den wichtigsten Befehlen:

19 ffmpeg commands for all needs

Was JMF angeht, welches eigentlich für die Videoverarbeitung in Java zuständig sein soll, so ist es sehr kompliziert, sehr verbuggt und hat fast keine Codes, um die Videos auch zu verarbeiten. Die Alternative FMJ, was ein Java Wrapper für FFmpeg sein soll, ist leider nicht dokumentiert. Ich bin bis Heute da nicht durchgestiegen.

Slawa


----------



## Runtime (19. Jun 2010)

Sieht vielversprechend aus. Ich versteh aber folgenden Befehl nicht:
ffmpeg -f image2 -i image%d.jpg video.mpg
Für was stehen die Parameter?
Brauche ich die anderen zwei .exe Dateien?


----------



## slawaweis (19. Jun 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Sieht vielversprechend aus. Ich versteh aber folgenden Befehl nicht:
> ffmpeg -f image2 -i image%d.jpg video.mpg
> Für was stehen die Parameter?


steht doch dabei: "This command will transform all the images from the current directory (named image1.jpg, image2.jpg, etc…) to a video file named video.mpg". "%d" ist nur ein Platzhalter für Zahlen, ein Wildcard. Damit kannst Du eine Liste von Bildern in der Form image1.jpg angeben, z.B. image000001.jpg bis image100000.jpg. Der Parameter "-f" gibt das Eingabeformat und "video.mpg" ist die Zielvideodatei.



Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Brauche ich die anderen zwei .exe Dateien?


nein

Slawa


----------



## Runtime (19. Jun 2010)

Danke für die Lösung.:toll: Kann man das aber auch mit jmf machen?


----------



## Kr0e (10. Jul 2010)

Wenn du das sehr schnell auf Programmierebene machen willst, nimm xuggler.
Gibt für diesen Zweck keine bessere Java-Lösung.


----------



## Runtime (10. Jul 2010)

Sowas hab ich gesucht :toll:, danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jul 2010)

Bin mkir nicht sicher, was du genau suchst, aber du kannst dir auch mal das OpenSource Projekt ProjectX anschauen, welches in Java geschrieben wurde.
Zumindest ist dort demuxen, schneiden u.v.m. möglich


----------

